# JBL EON 515XTs just shut down. Help



## jmbstudios (May 24, 2013)

I am running 2 JBL EON 515XTs for a small to medium size crowd. They worked all day yesterday and for an hour or two today. Before the event started I turned the music off. It was off for about 10 minutes. When I turned it back up I had nothing. I looked at both speakers and the power light was off. The power to the eons was fine. 
I turned one off for a minute then turned it back k on and a second after I flipped the switch I her a click like the amp was coming on. But no power light. No sound. Checked the fuses and they are fine. 
Both speaker have the same issue. 
The weather is about 85-90 degrees but yesterday it was hotter and they ran fine.

The speakers had different power sources. They audio signal was chained together. 

This is the about the third time I have used them. I have had them for about 30 days. Bought from Guitar Center. 

I did notice after staring at the back of them that one speaker was listed as 100-220v. The other was listed as 200-240v. That was odd as they were checked out in the store before they were brought home and functioned fine. And have functioned fine until now.


Any ideas? I am going to take them back and exchange them. But I am bewildered.


Any help?


----------



## FMEng (May 25, 2013)

Any power amplifier, including the one in your JBLs, will shut down for self protection if it gets too hot. Ambient temperatures of 85 to 90 could be nearing that point. The speakers sense heatsink temperature, which is affected by but not the same as air temperature. Sun hitting the black metal heatsink could make the difference between working or not. In full sun, you could burn your hand on that black metal. Try them in a cooler environment and see if they work. If they do, there is nothing amiss.

I'm puzzled by your comment about AC voltage because the 515XT has a universal, 115 to 230V supply. See page 6 in the user guide about both issues.


----------



## jmbstudios (May 25, 2013)

As far as the AC the back of the speaker has the voltage printed. Yes I was puzzled by it also. But it is what it is. As far as the temps. The prior day the speaker were used in Full sun in the heat of the day. The day they went out they were not in full sun and it was cooler. 
I understand heat protection. But I don't get what happened here. 

I am headed back to guitar center tomorrow or Monday to return them. I might up to the PRX615.


----------

